
Messaging App Telegram Blocks ISIS Channels - empressplay
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/telegram-blocks-isis-channels-2015-11?r=US&IR=T
======
jdp23
Marcy Wheeler has some background on this --
[https://www.emptywheel.net/2015/11/18/brennan-was-
probably-t...](https://www.emptywheel.net/2015/11/18/brennan-was-probably-
talking-about-the-telegram-prism-gap-as-much-as-encryption/)

